# Adjuster doesn't want to pay for shingle that aren't sealed



## Aaron (Sep 26, 2011)

So I'm looking at this insurance claim. It's wind damage, and in many places on several buildings the shingles are clearly blown off. Still, on this whole, large installation, huge portions of the shingles are simply not sealed. They lift with finger pressure.

The adjuster has stated that he won't pay for the shingles where the seals are bad but there is no other damage.

Anybody have a good response to that? Under what conditions ought the insurance company pay for that? Under what conditions would the adjuster be "right" about not paying for that?

Thanks,

Aaron


----------

